
YesGraph Simplifies The Process Of Using Referrals To Hire The Best Candidates - aston
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/yesgraph/
======
dsugarman
wow, so simple, so elegant. Personally, I value strong Referrals more than
math questions, gpa, past work experience, etc. so it's great to have help
managing the otherwise extremely opaque process.

------
ivankirigin
I cofounded [http://yesgraph.com](http://yesgraph.com)

AMA :-D

~~~
lukethomas
what's your favorite graphic interchange format?

~~~
ivankirigin
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/v2cl98fkxl33ckb/cookie%2...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/v2cl98fkxl33ckb/cookie%20monster.gif)

